# Worrying about drinking water



## younglove

I have a Brita water filter and I noticed today that it has been leaking carbon particles into the water. It's a relatively new filter. I mentioned it to my husband and he said it does that often (for months now, even with previous filters) and he just dumps the water and usually the next batch looks fine. I'm worried that since I've probably been drinking the carbon particles throughout my pregnancy that have done some kind of harm to the baby. I know it sounds silly but I'm sure it's not healthy to ingest carbon, and I've been drinking SO much water for months!

I'm kind of mad - the whole reason I bought the filter was to be healthier. I'm definitely throwing out the stupid pitcher tonight!

I'm really hoping it hasn't caused any harm.


----------



## Brieanna

I know that if a person overdoses on pills the hospital gives them a drink made with activated carbon so I am guessing it won't hurt you. 

I have a filter directly on my tap and I never notice any carbon, but I have used the britas and with the amount of water I drink it was a pain to keep refilling it so I switched. I don't think I ever noticed any carbon in my water from the brita, but I always soaked the filter before I used it and that might be why.


----------



## younglove

I can't remember if we soaked the filter or now. I guess we didn't Now it's too late :(

I called our local pregnancy risk hotline and they didn't seem concerned. They said that carbon doesn't get absorbed by the body so it shouldn't cross the placenta.

I'm still really worried though!


----------



## slg76

I think most Brita filters do this. This should not cause any harm and I wouldn't worry about yours or the baby's health. If you ingested some of this (although most of it probably settled to the bottom of the pitcher) it will just pass right through you and doesn't get absorbed or cause any reaction in your body. :flower:


----------



## emicakess

Hi younglove...I have a brita filter pitcher too and mine does the same thing! Except the little specks float around at the bottom. I just always dump out the last of the water that has the specks floating. It bothers me too but for some reason tap water scares me more! I think the thing that makes me most paranoid about my brita though is that ever since I have been pregnant I have noticed the water smells like chlorine! I have no idea what that means, if its normal or what. I asked about it on here awhile ago and all the girls told me its just because I can smell things more now and it's almost smelt like that! I dunno. It's really weird and creeps me out but I am a water freak and I feel like drinking water is more important than being paranoid but something that hasn't ever made me sick. 
I'm still iffy about both things (carbon and smell) but for some reason I just keep drinking it. Let me know if you find any more info on the matter, and I will do the same for you!

Also, I remember soaking my filter! Maybe not long enough?


----------



## emicakess

Thanks slg!


----------



## deafgal

My fridge water filter does the same. It also tells you to run a few pitcher of water and dump it when you add a new filter.


----------



## sept2010

You should use brita filters with caution imo.. if you test the ph of the water its actually acidic...and tap water has a neutral ph...i use biocera alkaline water filter jug that takes out impurities from tap water aswell as alkalising the water...it sometimes leaves specks of black stuff at the bottom i just empty it out and re fill. Only happens when i change the filter.


----------



## mara16jade

Take a look at the FAQ on this website. You're going to be fine. :)

https://www.brita.net/ae/faqs_contaminations.html?L=24&cat=7#6

If you think about it, we are made of carbon (as all living things are) so carbon is not something that will harm you.


----------



## younglove

mara16jade said:


> Take a look at the FAQ on this website. You're going to be fine. :)
> 
> https://www.brita.net/ae/faqs_contaminations.html?L=24&cat=7#6
> 
> If you think about it, we are made of carbon (as all living things are) so carbon is not something that will harm you.

oh great! what a relief!! I'm just glad it probably hasn't done anything to bubs xox


----------



## Amalee

When you consider how much carbon you get from food (carbohydrates), I'm sure the amount you ingested from the water was negligible.


----------

